# Help me get the Blues..:)



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok...recently i've grown a bit tired of playing always the old stuff from my youth, so, started to listen to a lot of Stevie Ray Vaughan...and that's getting me more and more into the blues genra...

You guys for some recommendations to make for more blues artist?...

Thanks


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Buddy Guy
Hubert Sumlin
BB King
Kenny Wayne Sheppard
Johnny Lang
Keb 'Mo
Bonnie Rait
Colin James
Harrison Kennedy


are some that come right to mind... I am sure others will chide in shortly


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

don't want to go in the BB King direction..more up beat stuff like SRV realy.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

muddy waters, howlin wolf (hubert sumlin), mississippi fred mcdowell (ultra important and often overlooked), john lee hooker, the three kings, otis rush (also often criminally overlooked).... for white blues, early fleetwood mac (peter greene), jeff beck's early stuff, john mayall's bluesbreakers (clapton)... for a real understanding of where blues comes from, skip james, robert johnson, blind lemon jefferson, reverend gary davis, charlie patton, tampa red, big bill broonzy, elmore james.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If nobody else is going to say it, I'll be the one then;

Willie Dixon

'nuff said.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

fretboard said:


> If nobody else is going to say it, I'll be the one then;
> 
> Willie Dixon
> 
> 'nuff said.


i'll definitely second that.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

* T-BONE WALKER* is a must... :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

suttree said:


> muddy waters, howlin wolf (hubert sumlin), mississippi fred mcdowell (ultra important and often overlooked), john lee hooker, the three kings, otis rush (also often criminally overlooked).... for white blues, early fleetwood mac (peter greene), jeff beck's early stuff, john mayall's bluesbreakers (clapton)... for a real understanding of where blues comes from, skip james, robert johnson, blind lemon jefferson, reverend gary davis, charlie patton, tampa red, big bill broonzy, elmore james.


I know there is another thread related, but I got some serious blues education from the cd's at the local library.... It's a great place to check for that sort of thing.

Oh, and check out Lightning in a Bottle... LOVE it. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=456f0ZPWrx0


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul already mentioned my favourites: Albert King and Freddie King. 
If you like SRV, then Rory Gallagher is worth a look (OK, one of those apocryphal stories: in an interview when asked what it was like being the best guitarist in the world, Jimi Hendrix supposedly said something like "I don't know, you should ask Rory Gallagher"). Comes from a different tradition, but he was a great bluesman. Played with Muddy Waters...)

But no one's mentioned Lonnie Mack?
Albert Collins is real funky Texas blues.
Buddy Guy.
Otis Rush
Johnny Copeland
The Hoax -- were kinda slammed for being SRV clones, but I like them. Great guitar players.
Do you like Free? I could listen to Paul Kossoff bend notes all day.
Sean Costello was great too.
You might like Robert Cray...I don't. 
Muddy Waters.
Luther Allison.
Jimmy Reid
Jimmy Rogers

If you want to go in the direction of more traditional country/delta type blues, Robert Johnson of course, Elmore James, John Lee Hooker, Skip James, Leadbelly, Charley Patton, all the blind guys -- Blind Boy Fuller, Blind Willie Johnson, Blind Willie McTell, Blind Lemon.
Lightnin Hopkins
Willie Dixon
Hubert Sumlin/Howlin Wolf

But you don't like BB King?

[youtube=Option]xKaiHamPT54[/youtube]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Get ye some early Eric Clapton with John Mayall, and Peter Greens Fleetwood Mac (before they got all crappy with Stevie Nicks etc!). Cant get enough of these 2 for blues guitar. I can highly recommend these 2 CDs if you see them anywhere:

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:39fixqq5ldae

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:fjfyxqqaldae


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Lots of great suggestions so far. Also try the Paul Butterfield Blues Band, and Johhny Winters.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I second bagpipes suggestions. I would definitely add Freddie King. 

Also take a look at Kenny Wayne Shepherd (already been mentioned) Chris Duarte (kind of a SRV clone) as well as Mato Nanji of Indigenous. Stumbled on Indigenous last year they have some great stuff IMO. Check out Indigenous Live at Pachyderm Studios.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

For that Texas Blues attitude I'm listening to BW right now and he's smokin. Even has a song about SRV on his new album.

http://www.buddywhittington.com/

http://www.myspace.com/buddywhittington


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

There's also a Norwegian guy called Vidar Busk, who is amazing, and with more of his own voice than the KWS SRV clone.
[youtube=Option]N_b7uDfKCSk[/youtube]
Although the one record I found by him, Venus Texas, was a disappointment.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

JOHNNY WINTER:rockon2:
The self-titled black album is a good place to start.
If you want rockin's blues, he's the man, fast and flashy but tateful too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

BIIIIIIG +1 to Rory Gallagher. If you dig SRV, you'll likely dig Rory. Check out the Calling Card album.

Also, no one else has mentioned him yet, but I'm big into Sonny Landreth. He's more a slide-blues guy, and his style is ridiculously unique and GOOD!

And then, yes, the stand-bys: T-Bone Walker, Muddy Waters, John Lee Hooker, B.B. King, Robert Johnson etc. etc.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im with everyone above- but as i see it, its best to go back-
guys like robert johnson, son house, blind boy fuller- and a hundred others.
you get to hear those same licks and turnarounds and picking techniques etc, only in a starker, more basic form. srv drew from 60 years of blues recordings as he learned, and thats where he, and most of the others he learned from, got it from. its a rich fountain. you have to learn what he learned to play like that.
Alain, you going to get one of those crazy pimp suits that srv would wear?
dude used to look like a character from one of those real bad disco movies sometimes lol.
if you do, please post pics!

those that mentioned rory gallagher- yeah, better thn srv even. in all aspects.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

If you want to hear some Canadians, Harrison Kennedy is a good start.

My favourites are Crowbar - with King Biscuit Boy aka Richard Newell.

And you absolutely HAVE TO LISTEN TO PAT TRAVERS!

Pat is a Canadian boy who somehow never became a top 40 legend but has put out album after album of AMAZING blues rock!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Another big vote here for Rory Gallagher.

Also check out Joe Bonamassa, Aynsley Lister, Jimmy Thackery, Jimmy Vaughn and there are tons more, Tab Benoit, Guitar Shorty and even David Wilcox.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Another big vote here for Rory Gallagher.
> 
> Also check out Joe Bonamassa, Aynsley Lister, Jimmy Thackery, Jimmy Vaughn and there are tons more, Tab Benoit, Guitar Shorty and even David Wilcox.


Wow...I can't believe I didn't mention Bonamassa and the rest of your list... I'm not a huge fan of Jimmy Vaughan but...and another vote for Gallagher.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Did I mention Sean Costello? He was fast becoming the second coming of Freddie King if you ask me...not bad for a skinny white guy. What a sound! What a loss. 

Wish I could get a talent transplant from that kid.

[youtube=Option]jSYmZea1H1Y[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbH-X08V1Do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX8b0hVXk28


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll throw in Frank Marino, Robin Trower and Gary Moore!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hehe..thanks for all the names guys...now got to find them..


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Here you go, I just did an ls on the blues dir on my main backup drive: 

Bent Banana Harper
*Albert Collins
*Albert King
Allman Bros
Alvin Lee & Ten Years After
Alvin Youngblood Hart
Arthur 'Big Boy' Crudup
BBking
Bee Houston
Big Bill Broonzy
Big Leon Brooks
Billy Cobham & George Duke Band
Blind Boy Fuller
Blind Willie Johnson
Blind Willie Mctell
***Buddy Guy
Bukka White
Butterfield Blues Band
Calvin Owens
Champion Jack Dupree
Charlie Musselwhite
Cream
Duke Robillard
Eddie Boyd
Eddie Cleanhead Vinson
Elmore James
Etta James
***Freddie King
*Free
Gary Moore
Guitar Crusher & Alvin Lee
Guitar Slim
Harvey Mandel
*Hoax
Howlin Wolf
Hubert Sumlin
J.B.Lenoir
Jeff Healey
Jimmy Johnson
Jimmy Reed
Jimmy Rogers All Stars
Jody Williams
John Campbelljohn
John Lee Hooker
*John Mayall
Johnny Copeland
Johnny Guitar Watson
Johnny Winter
Kenny Neal
*Kenny Wayne Shepherd
Lightnin' Hopkins
Lightnin' Slim
Lonnie Johnson
Louisiana Red
Magic Slim And The Teardrops
Matt Guitar Murphy
Memphis Slim
Mike Bloomfield
Mike Morgan
Mississippi Fred Mcdowell
*Muddy Waters
Nine Below Zero
*Otis Rush
Paul Kossoff
Peter Green
Phillip Walker
Rl Burnside
Robert Johnson
*Rory Gallagher
Roy Buchanan
*Sean Costello
Skip James
Sleepy John Estes
Son House
Sonny Boy Williamson
Sonny Landreth
*Stevie Ray Vaughan
Sugar Ray & Bluetones
Vidar Busk
*Willie Dixon

* I think you'll like those if you like SRV.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I find that Howlin' Wolf's "London Sessions" makes for a good listen


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> hehe..thanks for all the names guys...now got to find them..


Are you looking for CDs or are you going to download some songs?

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?p=141238#post141238


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

jcayer said:


> * T-BONE WALKER* is a must... :smile:



T-Bone Walker, as much as anyone, _invented_ electric blues guitar. 

However, I can't imagine life without....

Howlin' Wolf.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Get the blues?? You gotta lose your job, your girl, your house, get drunk and get arrested, and have a conservative majority get elected. Then you can start to get the blues.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

al3d said:


> hehe..thanks for all the names guys...now got to find them..


Check out your local library. They should have quite a few CDs' from the artists that have been mentioned. Good luck in your search!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Get the blues?? You gotta lose your job, your girl, your house, get drunk and get arrested, and have a conservative majority get elected. Then you can start to get the blues.


Been there, Done that,in the late 20's..so not REALY looking to revisit that time in my life..BUT, the memories are enough to get into the blues..


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

You can listen to the digital music channels online:

http://music.sympatico.msn.ca/home/index

Scroll down a bit, on the right hand side there is a Galaxie button "Launch Player":

_With 45 commercial-free music channels in 7 genres, you're bound to find music that suits your taste!_

Click it and a player will open that looks like this:









There's a channel dedicated to the blues under the Jazz category. It seems to work best using Internet Explorer.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

al3d said:


> Been there, Done that,in the late 20's..so not REALY looking to revisit that time in my life..BUT, the memories are enough to get into the blues..


In the late 20s? You're over 100 years old?? That should be enough to give you the blues right there. You're older than BB King. (You know my first thought reading your thread title was to post "al3d, 'nother mule kickin' in yo' stall, yo' gettin' outside help you don' really need")


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of great ones listed already--
And I'll be repeating some of them-
At the top of my list is Albert King--he plays one note--and you know it's him.
His playing is riveting.

Also BB & Freddie
Blind Willie Johnson--my favorite slide player.
Mississippi Fred McDowell--as mentioned before--often overlooked
Rev Gary Davis
Howlin' Wolf
Willie Dixon
Muddy Waters
Otis Rush
Johnny Winter
Robert Cray
Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee
John Lee Hooker
Billy Boy Arnold
etc, etc.

Go sample the Alligator Records Jukebox
That's a great label for all sorts of Blues.

Go the CKUA's site between 3 & 5 (Mountain time) on Saturdays and catch "Natch'l Blues".
That's where I first heard most of the names above (not all of them, but many of them.), and many more. I try to catch it as much as possible.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My favourite blues guitarist is David Gilmour.


Shine on You Crazy Diamond ranks among the greatest blues tunes ever written IMO.








dons flame resistant suitsdsre


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I listen to alot of Earl Hooker, Blind Lemon Jefferson, Big Bill Broonzy and I love Leadbelly and the 12 string acoustic. Omar and the Howlers are also a more modern blues group to check out as well as the Steepwater Band.


----------

